# Lazy Susan Built-in Sticks on Stop



## WestofYouLB (Jul 12, 2016)

We bought a house with a corner inset cupboard with two lazy susan shelves. 

Each shelf is mounted on an axle which in turn is mounted on a separate shelf (call it the base shelf) below the lazy susan shelf. Near the front of the base shelf on the user's left, there is a ball bearing mounted in a fitting. The fitting holds the ball bearing so about 40% is visible, and the ball bearing is spring-mounted on a strong spring so it can be depressed. 

When the LS shelf is rotated, it rotates freely. But there is another fitting on the underside of the LS which is intended to engage somehow with the ball bearing on the base shelf as a stop. 

My problem is that getting the fitting on the LS fitting to engage with the ball bearing is very difficult. You have to really force it. 

I think there must be an adjustment somewhere to make the ball bearing engage without depressing it so much, but all the online articles I saw assumed that the LS shelf was scraping on the shelf below them, and adjustments could be made on the axle to raise the LS to a proper height. Not in this case, AFAICT.

Anybody seen this arrangement? I think it's a bit outdated, as the installation was ~2001. 

Thanks.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 12, 2016)

I know what you are talking about but there are a number of different models out there. Maybe a photo would be enough for a pro here to help you out. There should be some adjustment I agree. 

Sorry I couldn&#8217;t help more. Stay tuned others will come along.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 12, 2016)

If the bearing is in a bracket screwed to the shelf, does the bracket have slotted screw holes?


----------



## WestofYouLB (Jul 17, 2016)

I have pictures of my two fittings. But I don't see how to post them. When I click on the Image button, it asks for a URL. Sorry, can anyone explain this?


----------



## WestofYouLB (Jul 17, 2016)

Here are two photos attached as files. Top fitting and lower fitting. Hope this helps.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 17, 2016)

WestofYouLB said:


> Here are two photos attached as files. Top fitting and lower fitting. Hope this helps.



No file.

Another alternative would be to ask a local cabinet shop, and there are many, if they would stop by and identify the product.

If you can get them published I'll forward them to a couple of the shop I install wood appliance panels for, they are in Paramount.


----------



## WestofYouLB (Jul 17, 2016)

Hm. Apologize. I clearly don't understand this forum and how it works. I'd be glad of suggestions on how to attach pix.


----------



## WestofYouLB (Jul 17, 2016)

Oh. I think I see. I have to shrink or crop the pictures down to the required size. I'll try.


----------



## WestofYouLB (Jul 17, 2016)

Another try.


----------



## WestofYouLB (Jul 17, 2016)

One more. Try. One picture.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 17, 2016)

Now that you have mastered photo's, could you also include the entire lazysusan?


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 17, 2016)

Are there notches in the ball retaining ring?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 17, 2016)

The wood block is too thick or if the height of the turntable can be adjusted you could try that.


----------



## WestofYouLB (Jul 19, 2016)

Speaking to the cabinet installers, they told me that the height of the ball can be adjusted, from the bottom of the fitting. I have tried it with the upper one, which is more accessible. No luck so far, but I have a diagram to work with.


----------



## WestofYouLB (Jul 24, 2016)

The turntables themselves lie about a quarter inch above the respective shelves. The manufacturer tells me it is a simple ball-bearing lazy susan (two plates separated by a ring of balls), as opposed to some of the adjustable ones mounted on an axle. I continue to puzzle over what I am supposed to turn to lower the ball.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 24, 2016)

See msg. #12.


----------



## WestofYouLB (Jul 27, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> See msg. #12.


No, no notches. There is a nylon-looking circular fitting in the bottom of the ball bearing device, visible from below as the device perforates the shelf. But turning it seems to have little effect. I have to talk to manufacturer.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks. There is resistance created by friction when the ball is in its operating position, so try depressing the ball slightly to relief that friction and then attempt to turn.


----------



## WestofYouLB (Jul 27, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> Thanks. There is resistance created by friction when the ball is in its operating position, so try depressing the ball slightly to relief that friction and then attempt to turn.



Thanks, I thought of that, too, but it's a bit difficult to access. I'll try again, maybe I wasn't giving it enough. One thing, the nylon part has a slot, but not shaped like a screw slot. It's more football shaped. But the hole is large so a big screwdriver works OK. 

The bottom line here appears to be that this is an old way to do this, and nobody has seen it in maybe 12 years, looking at the install date.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 27, 2016)

If you can lift off the LS, you might be able to make adjustments and / or lubricate with silicone.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 27, 2016)

The ball appears to be in something with threads have you try turning it?


----------



## WestofYouLB (Jul 29, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> If you can lift off the LS, you might be able to make adjustments and / or lubricate with silicone.



I like that idea. Maybe so. I'll try in a couple days when I'm done with a project. Thanks.


----------

